

Solar FREAKIN' Roadways! - Betelgeuse90
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlTA3rnpgzU

======
withdavidli
Link to their Indiegogo campaign: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-
roadways](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-roadways)

Really interested to see if this is possible.

~~~
Betelgeuse90
Me too. I've been speaking to a lot of nay-sayers recently but nothing they
said was truly a deal-breaker. I hope they can overcome the difficulties.

And it seems that the public generally believes in this project too, which is
a good sign.

